# Persian: تورّق کردن vs. ورق زدن



## eskandar

What's the difference in usage between these two verbs? My feeling is that ورق زدن is something like 'to flip the pages' and can be used to refer to turning a page, flipping through a book casually, or for other things (flipping playing cards, perhaps?), whereas تورّق کردن is more limited to leafing through a book (or a magazine, etc). Is that right?

Would تورّق کردن also be used for 'skimming', or is a different verb used for that? If I quickly glanced through multiple pages of a book, briefly reading parts of it, I think I could say کتاب را تورّق کردم but could I also say this if I briefly skimmed the information on a single page, without turning the page? Eg. صفحه را تورّق کردم or something to that effect?


----------



## searcher123

Well, I have not heard or saw تورّق كردن to now. It is تورّق alone without كردن and is not a verb; it is an infinitive.

تورّق have two meanings: 1.lamination 2. the act or process of flipping through a book, magazine, etc. So you can not use صفحه را تورّق كردم; you should say صفحه را ورق زدم. If you want to use تورّق in any case, you should say با تورّق صفحات. Also تورّق is not a common word in modern Persian and you can not hear it in daily conversations or even in formal writings.


----------



## Treaty

I have actually heard تورق کردن for "leafing" or "skimming" but not for "flipping". But I agree on that تورق is seldom used in daily conversations (and if it's used, it pertains to revered books like Qur'an or famous poetry works). ورق زدن means "to flip pages" but also used for "leafing" and "skimming" (usually with a humble or sarcastic implication). None of them are used for playing cards.


----------



## Jervoltage

I have also heard تورّق کردن in the sense of 'to skim through' (google "تورق کردم", etc.) I don't think its use is limited to certain pieces of writing. Personally, I'd use نگاه اجمالی انداختن instead.


----------



## colognial

eskandar said:


> What's the difference in usage between these two verbs? My feeling is that ورق زدن is something like 'to flip the pages' and can be used to refer to turning a page, flipping through a book casually, or for other things (flipping playing cards, perhaps?), whereas تورّق کردن is more limited to leafing through a book (or a magazine, etc). Is that right?
> 
> Would تورّق کردن also be used for 'skimming', or is a different verb used for that? If I quickly glanced through multiple pages of a book, briefly reading parts of it, I think I could say کتاب را تورّق کردم but could I also say this if I briefly skimmed the information on a single page, without turning the page? Eg. صفحه را تورّق کردم or something to that effect?



Your understanding is quite correct, as far as present-day usage is concerned. However, "tavarogh" really just means to tear a bound book apart into individual sheets of paper.


----------



## eskandar

searcher123 said:


> So you can not use صفحه را تورّق كردم; you should say صفحه را ورق زدم.


Would صفحه را ورق زدم mean "I turned the page over" or "I skimmed the page"?



Treaty said:


> ورق زدن means "to flip pages" but also used for  "leafing" and "skimming" (usually with a humble or sarcastic  implication). None of them are used for playing cards.


Is there another verb you could use for "leafing through" or "skimming" that would have a neutral connotation rather than a humble/sarcastic one? And what verb would you use for flipping or shuffling playing cards, then?



Jervoltage said:


> Personally, I'd use نگاه اجمالی انداختن instead.


Thanks, I hadn't heard this one before. Do others agree that this is a good colloquial way to say "skimming"?


----------



## Jervoltage

For shuffling cards, you can use بر زدن (bor zadan).


----------



## searcher123

eskandar said:


> Would صفحه را ورق زدم mean "I turned the page over" or "I skimmed the page"?(...)



صفحه را ورق زدم mean "I turned the page over".



eskandar said:


> (...)
> Is there another verb you could use for "leafing through" or "skimming"  that would have a neutral connotation rather than a humble/sarcastic  one?(...)


نگاه اجمالي انداختن is a very good one. Also in colloquial سرسري نگاه كردن (Sar Sari) is completely common too. For example:
سرسري نگاه نكن، با دقّت بخونش
سرسري ورق نزن، دقيق بررسي‌اش كن



eskandar said:


> ﴾...﴿And what verb would you use for flipping or shuffling playing  cards, then?﴾...﴿


The only one that I can remember is بر زدن (Bor Zadan)


----------



## seitt

Please could I request a couple of translations of example sentences using the above verbs?
1. Shuffle the cards before dealing them.
2. I only flipped through the book – I didn't read it properly.


----------



## Jervoltage

seitt said:


> Please could I request a couple of translations of example sentences using the above verbs?
> 1. Shuffle the cards before dealing them.
> 2. I only flipped through the book – I didn't read it properly.



Sure:

1. اول بر بزن بعد ورق بده.
2. فقط یه نگاه اجمالی به کتاب انداختم - درست نخوندمش.


----------



## searcher123

Also:
 ١. اوّل بر بزن بعد ﴿كارتارو﴾ تقسيم كن
٢. سرسري ﴿يه﴾ نگاش كردم، درست/دقيق نخوندمش


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, super.


----------



## eskandar

Is بر زدن (in the meaning of shuffling cards) ever pronounced colloquially as بور زدن (boor zadan) rather than bor zadan, or have I just misheard something?


----------



## searcher123

eskandar said:


> Is بر زدن (in the meaning of shuffling cards) ever pronounced colloquially as بور زدن (boor zadan) rather than bor zadan, or have I just misheard something?


I think you have misheard. Always it is "Bor Zadan". At least I have not heard anything except "Bor Zadan" to now.


----------



## eskandar

Thanks for the clarification!


----------

